# Ryder Cup Fans



## JamesMike

I’m a big Ryder Cup fan, I enjoy the team aspect. It is always surprising how certain players rise to the occasion and others fall.


----------



## Pumbaa

JamesMike said:


> I’m a big Ryder Cup fan, I enjoy the team aspect. It is always surprising how certain players rise to the occasion and others fall.



I’m not so much into golf, unless there is a big event and people I can somewhat relate to are part of it. Ryder Cup is an interesting construct, I like that. You pretty much summed up what (to me) sets it apart from for example the majors.


----------



## JamesMike

So far the US is leading in the morning round. Go US!


----------



## Pumbaa

JamesMike said:


> So far the US is leading in the morning round. Go US!



Anyone unexpected impressing or failing spectacularly yet?


----------



## JamesMike

No


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Looks like the Americans have got this one. I don’t get competitive over this competition anymore so long as I see good golf.


----------



## JamesMike

The actual strength of the American team will be determined when they go to Rome in two years and they win there.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

I’m amazed how little coverage the Ryder Cup gets here these days. It happened and I barely saw it covered in the news. I suppose that’s the effect of satellite television hosting the coverage and playing it to less than a million viewers.


----------

